# Hemp Protein Powder...ok for everyone?



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I bought some beautiful Hemp Protein Powder at our local health food store recently and have been putting it in smoothies for the whole family. I love that it is just pure hemp powder. It has lots of protein and fiber in it. I love it.

Is it ok that the kids are having it?

Does anyone have any experience with the topic of hemp protein powder..especially if it is safe for children?

I can tell you that it is giving my husband gas...but it is great for me!

Thanks!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Bump


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

Our family eats hemp regularly. Hemp is a better than average food source, that has been consumed for thousands of years. Here is a good artical http://www.livestrong.com/article/245071-the-facts-about-hemp-protein/

Hemp is unneccessarily expensive due to hysteria about THC content, US farmers can't grow it, so it is imported. Hemp and marijuana are are polar extremes of the same family. Hemp contains almost no THC (a barely detectable trace) but companies process it so they can claim it's non existent in their products. After reading a little bit about endocannabinoids, I am more concerned by the prospect that my children may NEVER be exposed to a little of these NATURALLY occurring plant substances.

"In a remarkable way, the effects of THC have led to the still unfolding story of the endocannabinoids. The receptor CB1 seems to be present in all vertebrate species, suggesting that systems employing the brain's own marijuana have been in existence for about 500 million years. During that time, endocannabinoids have been adapted to serve numerous, often subtle, functions. We have learned that they do not affect the development of fear, but the forgetting of fear; they do not alter the ability to eat, but the desirability of the food, and so on. *Their presence in parts of the brain associated with complex motor behavior, cognition, learning and memory implies that much remains to be discovered about the uses to which evolution has put these interesting messengers"*


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for responding! It seems like a too good to be true protein powder. I have been making smoothies every morning with the plain unsweetened kind. berries, bananas, spinach, hemp powder and milk. Makes an awesome breakfast.

I just realised my husband is probably gassy from the milk. Not the hemp powder. Duh me!

Anyway, someone had said that they thought all protein powders were not suitable for children. This one is so plain with no vitamins or anything. I think it is pretty safe.


----------

